
Walmart patents tech that would allow it to eavesdrop on cashiers - clumsysmurf
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/jul/12/walmart-surveillance-sound-sensors-employees
======
update
previous discussion (yesterday):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17515247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17515247)

